# Permanent vertikalen Scrollbalken anzeigen lassen



## Martys (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

trotz intensiver Suche bin ich so schlau wie zuvor. 
Ich habe bei einem Projekt  Seiten, die komplett ins Browserfenster passen, und  Seiten, die vertikal gescrollt werden müssen.

Nun will ich den vertikalen Scrollbalken permanent eingeblendet haben. Leider funktoniert das irgendwie nicht.

Habe schon per overflow: auto, x ,y etc.  overflow-x bzw. -y probiert, nichts funktionierte. 

Ist dies überhaupt möglich?

Danke schon mal,

Martys


----------



## Fabian H (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,


```
overflow-x: scroll;
```
geht aber leider nicht im Mozilla.


----------



## Martys (10. Mai 2004)

Danke, und für Mozilla gibt es keine extra Anweisung?


----------

